# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  جميع الادعية تجدونها هنااا

## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وصلي اللهم على محمد وآل الطاهرين
*****************************
*>>اضع بين ايديكم جميع الادعية والمناجات<<*

البداية:ادعية الانبياء (بصوت حيدر المولى):-

1- دعاء يوشع بن نون (ع) 

2-دعاء النبي يونس (ع)

3-دعاء النبي يوسف (ع)

4-دعاء النبي يعقوب (ع)

5-دعاء النبي نوح (ع)

6-دعاء النبي موسى (ع)

7-دعاء النبي محمد (ص) 1

8-دعاء النبي محمد (ص) 2

9-دعاء النبي عيسى (ع)

10- دعاء النبي داوود (ع)

11-دعاء النبي أيوب (ع)

12-دعاء النبي آدم (ع)

13-دعاء النبي إدريس (ع)

14-دعاء النبي إبراهيم (ع)

15-دعاء الخضر (ع)

واخيراً انتهينا من مجموعة ادعية الانبياء (ع)


اولاً:ادعية الصلوات (بصوت الرضا الزبيدي):-

1-دعاء صلاة الصبح

2-دعاء صلاة الظهر

3-دعاء صلاة العصر

4-دعاء صلاة المغرب

5-دعاء صلاة العشاء

*انتهينا من ادعية الصلوات*

ثانياًً:ادعية الايام (بصوت الشيخ موسى الاسدي):-
1-دعاء يوم السبت

2-دعاء يوم الاحد

3-دعاء يوم الاثنين

4-دعاء يوم الثلاثاء

5-دعاء يوم الاربعاء

6-دعاء يوم الخميس

7-دعاء يوم الجمعة


*انتهينا من ادعية الايام*

ثالثاً:ادعية شهر رجب:-

1-دعاء الامام زين العابدين (ع) في الحجر في غرة رجب (بصوت جليل الكربلائي)

2-دعاء الامام الصادق (ع) في كل يوم من أيام رجب (بصوت جليل الكربلائي)

3-الدعاء في مسجد صعصعة في كل يوم من أيام رجب (بصوت جليل الكربلالائي)

4-الدعاء المأموربه بتوقيع من الناحية المقدسة في كل يوم من أيام رجب (بصوت جليل الكربلائي)

5-الدعاء المأموربه بتوقيع من الناحية المقدسة في كل يوم من أيام رجب (بصوت جليل الكربلائي)

6-الدعاء في شهر رجب عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام (بصوت جليل الكربلائي)

7-دعاء (يا من أرجوه لكل خير) الوارد بعد الفرائض اليومية لشهر رجب (بصوت جليل الكربلائي)

8-دعاء تعقيبات الصلاة في شهر رجب (بصوت جليل الكربلائي)

9-دعاء بعد تلاوة القرآن في أعمال أم داوود في شهر رجب (بصوت جليل الكربلائي)

10-أحاديث فضل شهر رجب (بصوت ميثم كاظم)

11- دعاء أول رجب عن الإمام السجاد (بصوت ميثم كاظم)

12-دعاء عن الإمام الصادق في رجب (بصوت ميثم كاظم)

13-دعاء في كل يوم من رجب (بصوت ميثم كاظم)

14-من أدعية كل يوم من رجب (بصوت ميثم كاظم)

15-دعاء بالمولودين في كل يوم من رجب (بصوت ميثم كاظم)

16-دعاء في كل صباح ومساء من رجب (بصوت ميثم كاظم)

17-دعاء أول ليلة من رجب (بصوت ميثم كاظم)

18-دعاء للإمام الكاظم ع بعد صلاة الليل من رجب (بصوت ميثم كاظم)

19-دعاء للإمام الكاظم ع بعد صلاة الوتر من رجب (بصوت ميثم كاظم)

20-زيارة الإمام الحسين ع في أول يوم من رجب (بصوت ميثم كاظم)


*انتهينا من ادعية شهر رجب*

يتبع ...

----------


## الــــنـــاري

رابعاً:الادعية الرمضانية:أ-دعاء يقرأ في كل يوم من ايام شهر رمضان:-
1-أدعية شهر رمضان بعد الفرائض (بصوت سيد وليد المزيدي)

2-دعاء يدعى به كل يوم من رمضان (بصوت حسي غريب)

3-دعاء آخر يقرأ في كل ليلة من ليالي شهر رمضان (بصوت سيد امير اكرمي)

4-دعاء آخر يقرأ في كل ليلة من ليالي شهر رمضان (بصوت سيد امير اكرمي)

5-دعاء آخر يقرأ في كل ليلة من ليالي شهر رمضان (بصوت سيد امير اكرمي)

6-دعاء آخر يقرأ في كل ليلة من ليالي شهر رمضان (بصوت حست اشكناني)

7-دعاء آخر يقرأ في كل ليلة من ليالي شهر رمضان (بصوت حست اشكناني)

8-الدعاء من أول شهر رمضان إلى آخره (بصوت سيد وليد المزيدي)

9-اللهم اني بك ومنك أطلب حاجتي (بصوت آخر)

10-يُدعى به في كل يوم من الشهر (بصوت فاضل المالكي)

11-يستحب قرائته في ليل و نهار الشهر (بصوت فاضل المالكي)

12-دعاء الباقر(ع) في أسحار شهر رمضان (بصوت سيد وليد المزيدي)


ب- أدعية أيام شهر رمضان (بصوت آباذر الحلواجي):-
1-دعاء اليوم الأول من شهر رمضان

2-دعاء اليوم الثاني من شهر رمضان

3-دعاء اليوم الثالث من شهر رمضان

4-دعاء اليوم الرابع من شهر رمضان

5-دعاء اليوم الخامس من شهر رمضان

6-دعاء اليوم السادس من شهر رمضان

7-دعاء اليوم السابع من شهر رمضان

8-دعاء اليوم الثامن من شهر رمضان

9-دعاء اليوم التاسع من شهر رمضان

10- دعاء اليوم العاشر من شهر رمضان

11-دعاء اليوم الحادي عشر من شهر رمضان

12-دعاء اليوم الثاني عشر من شهر رمضان

13- دعاء اليوم الثالث عشر من شهر رمضان

14- دعاء اليوم الرابع عشر من شهر رمضان

15-دعاء اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر رمضان

16-دعاء اليوم السادس عشر من شهر رمضان

17-دعاء اليوم السابع عشر من شهر رمضان

18-دعاء اليوم الثامن عشر من شهر رمضان

19-دعاء اليوم التاسع عشر من شهر رمضان

20-دعاء اليوم العشرون من شهر رمضان

ج-أدعية شهر رمضان:-

يتبع...

----------


## الــــنـــاري

1-دعاء الرسول (ص) لدخول رمضان (بصوت توفيق موسى)

2-تسبيحات السحر (بصوت توفيق موسى)

3-دعاء الحج (بصوت سيد وليد المزيدي)

4-يا رحمان يا الله (بصوت آخر)

5-يا دلئم الفضل على البرية (بصوت آخر)

6-اللهم اني توجهت اليك بمحمد امامي (بصوت آخر)

7-يامن يرحم من لايرحمه العباد (بصوت آخر)

8-اللهم من تهيأ في هذا اليوم (بصوت آخر)

9-يا علي يا عظيم (بصوت موسوي القهار)

10-اللهم رب شهر روضان (بصوت موسوي القهار)

11-اللهم برحمتك في الصالحين فأدخلنا (بصوت حسين العريان)

12-اللهم اني اسألك أن تجعل في ما تقضي (بصوت حسين العريان)

13-اللهي وقف السائلون ببابك (بصوت حسين العريان)

14-اللهم اني بأسمك الذي دان له كل شيء (بصوت آخر)

15-اللهم رب شهر رمضان ومنزل القرآن

16-اللهم قد حضر شهر رمضان (بصوت آخر)

17-اللهم انه قد دخل شهر رمضان (بصوت آخر)

18-اللهم اجعل صيامي في صيام الصائمين (بصوت آخر)


*انتهينا من الاعية الرمضانية*

خامساًً: الأدعية الصحيفة السجادية
(بصوت السيد محمد حسين فضل الله):-
1-دعاء في طلب العفو والرحمة

2-دعاء في الاعتذار من تبعات العباد

3-دعاء وافتح من خزائن رحمتك

4-لك الحمد يا ذا المن

5-دعاء في طلب الحوائج الى الله تعالى

6-دعاء في استكشاف الهموم

7-دعاء في الالحاح على الله تعالى

8-دعاؤه فياللجأ الى الله تعالى 

9-دعاؤه في الاستعاذة من المكاره

10-دعاؤه اذا مرض

11-دعاؤه اذا تعرضت لمهمة

12-دعاؤه متفزعاً الى الله تعالى

13-دعاؤه الاتعاذة من شر الدنيا

14-دعاؤه في التضرع والاستكانة

15-دعاؤه في الاعتراف بالتقصير

16-دعاؤه في الاعتراف وطلب التوبة

17-دعاؤه في التذلل لله تعالى

18-دعاء يا كهفي

19-دعاؤه مما يحذره ويخافه

20-دعاؤه اذااستقال من ذنوبه


*انتهينا من ادعية الصحيفة السجادية* 

يتبع ...

----------


## الــــنـــاري

سادساً:الادعية المهدية:-
1-دعاء الامام الحجة (ع) (بصوت جواد الطوسي)

2-دعاء الامام الحجة (عج) (بصوت جواد الطوسي)

3-دعاء المحبوس (بصوت جواد الطوسي)

4-دعاء سهم الليل (بصوت جواد الطوسي)

5-دعاء عظيم القدر للامام المهدي(عج) (بصوت حواد الطوسي)

6-دعاء للامام الحجة (ع) (بصوت جواد الطوسي)

7-دعاء آخر للامام (عج) (بصوت جواد الطوسي)

8-دعاء الاستغاثة بالحجة (عج) (بصوت جواد الطوسي)

9-دعاء لحفظ الامام(عج) (بصوت جواد الطوسي)

10-دعاء العهد (بصوت الملا باسم الكربلائي)

11-دعاء اللهم بلغ صاحب الزمان (عج) (بصوت سيد وليد المزيدي)

12-دعاء سهم الليل (بصوت آباذر الحلواجي)


*انتهينا من الادعية المهدية*

سابعاً:المناجاة الخمس عشر (بصوت جليل الكربلائي):-
1-مناجاة التائبين

2-مناجاة الشاكين

3-مناجاة الخائفين

4-مناجاة الراجين

5-مناجاة الراغبين

6-مناجاة الشاكرين

7-مناجاة المطيعين لله

8-مناجاة المريدين


9-مناجاة المحبين

10-مناجاة المتوسلين

11-مناجاة المفترقين

12-مناجاة العارفين

13-مناجاة الذاكرين

14-مناجاة المعتصمين

15-مناجاة الزاهدين


*انتهينا من المناجاة الخمس عشر* 

ثامناً:المناجاة الشعبانية (بصوت حسين الكراف):-
1-المناجاة الشعبانية

*انتهينا من المناجاة الشعبانية
*
تاسعاً:المناجاة المنضومة (بصوت الشيخ باقر المقدسي):-
1-مناجاة المنضومة

*انتهينا من المناجاة المنضومة
*
عاشراً:حديث الكساء (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي):-
1-حديث الكساء

*انتهينا من حديث الكساء
*
الحادي عشر:دعاء ابي حمزة الثمالي:-

1-دعاء ابي حمزة الثمالي (بصوت الشيخ عبدالحميد المهاجر)

2-دعاء ابي حمزة الثمالي (بصوت الشيخ حسين الاكرف)

3-دعاء ابي حمزة الثمالي (بصوت الملا باسم الكربلائي)


*انتهينا من دعاء ابي حمزة الثمالي
*
الثاني عشر:دعاء اهل الثغور (بصوت موسى الاسدي):-
1-دعاء اهل الثغور


*انتهينا من دعاء اهل الثغور
*
الثالث عشر:دعاء الامان (بصوت الشيخ باقر المقدسي):-
1-دعاء الامان

*انتهينا من دعاء الامان
*
الرابع عشر:دعاء الامن (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي):-
1-دعاء الامن 

*انتهينا من دعاء الامن
*
الخامس عشر:دعاء الاحتجاب:-
1-دعاء الاحتجاب (بصوت آباذر الحلواجي)

2-دعاء الاحتجاب (بصوت باسم الكربلائي)


*انتهينا من دعاء الاحتجاب 
*
السادس عشر:دعاء الافتتاح:-
1-دعاء الافتتاح (بصوت باسم الكربلائي)

2-دعاء 
الافتتاح (بصوت مرتضى الشاهرودي)


*انتهينا من دعاء الافتتاح
*

يتبع ...

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السابع عشر:دعاء البهاء (بصوت الملا باسم الكربلائي)
1-دعاء البهاء

*انتهينا من دعاء البهاء
*
الثامن عشر:دعاء التوبة:-
1-دعاء التوبة (بصوت محمد حسين فضل الله)

2-دعاء التوبة (بصوت موسى الاسدي)


*انتهينا من دعاء التوبة
*
التاسع عشر:دعاء التوسل:-
1-دعاء التوسل (بصوت باسم الكربلائي)

2-دعاء التوسل (بصوت آباذر الحلواجي)


*انتهينا من دعاء التوسل*

العشرون:دعاء الجوشن الصغير (بصوت باقر المقدسي):-
1-دعاء الجوشن الصغير 

*انتهينا من دعاء الجوشن الصغير 
*
الحادي والعشرون:دعاء الجوشن الكبير (بصوت الشيخ باقر المقدسي):-
1-دعاء الجوشن الكبير 

*انتهينا من دعاء الجوشن الكبير*

الثاني والعشرون:دعاء الحجب (بصوت آباذر الحلواجي):-
1-دعاء الحجب

*انتهينامن دعاء الحجب*

الثالث والعشرون:دعاء الحجة (عج) (بصوت سيد وليد المزيدي):-
1-دعاء الحجة (عج)

*انتهينا من دعاء الحجة (عج)
*
الرابع والعشرون:دعاء الحزين (بصوت آباذر الحلواجي):-
1-دعاء الحزين

*انتهينا من دعاء الحزين*

الخامس والعشرون:دعاء الرهبة (بصوت سيد وليد لمزيدي):-
1-دعاء الرهبة

*انتهينا من دعاء الرهبة
*
السادس والعشرون:دعاء السحر (بصوت سيد وليد المزيدي):-
1-دعاء السحر

*انتهينا من دعاء السحر
*
السابع والعشرون:دعاء السمات :-
1-دعاء السمات (بصوت باسم الكربلائي)

2-دعاء السمات (بصوت مرتضى الشاهرودي)

3-دعاء السمات (بصوت آباذر الحلواجي)


*انتهينا من دعاء السمات
*
الثامن والعشرون:دعاء الصباح:-
1-دعاء الصباح بصوت (الملا باسم الكربلائي)

2-دعاء الصباح (بصوت آباذر الحلواجي)

3-دعاء الصبح (بصوت الشيخ مرتضى الشاهرودي)




*انتهينا من دعاء الصبح 
*
التاسع والعشرون:دعاء العديلة (بصوت سيد وليد المزيدي):-
1-دعاء العديلة


*انتهينا من دعاء العديلة
*
الثلاثون:دعاء العشرات (بصوت سيد وليد المزيدي):-
1-دعاء العشرات

*انتهينا من دعاء العشرات
*

يتبع ...

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الحادي والثلاثون:دعاء العهد (بصوت الملا باسم الكربلائي):-
1-دعاء العهد

*انتهينا من دعاء العهد 
*
الثاني والثلاثون:دعاء الفرج:-
1-دعاء الفرج (بصوت الشيخ حسين الاكرف)

2-دعاء الفرج (بصوت الملا باسم الكربلائي)


*انتهينا من دعاء الفرج

*الثالث والثلاثون:دعاء المجير:-
1-دعاء المجير (بصوت باسم الكربلائي)

2-دعاء المجير (يصوت آباذر الحلواجي)


*انتهينا من دعاء المجير
*
الرابع والثلاثون:دعاء المشلول (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي):-
1-دعاء المشلول

*انتهينا من دعاء المشلول
*
الخامس والثلاثون:دعاء الندبة:-
1-دعاء الندبة (بصوت الملا باسم الكربلائي)

2-دعاء الندبة (بصوت الشيخ موسى الاسدي)


*انتهينا من دعاء الندبة
*
السادس والثلاثون:دعاء النور (بصوت آباذر الحلواجي):-
1-دعاء النور

*انتهينا من دعاء النور
*
السابع والثلاثون:دعاء رفع المصاحف (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي):-
1-دعاء رفع المصاحف

*انتهينا من دعاء رفع المصاحف
*
الثامن والثلاثون:دعاء شجرة النبؤة (بصوت حسين الكراف):-
1-دعاء شجرة النبؤة

*انتهينا من دعاء شجرة النبؤة
*
التاسع والثلاثون:دعاء مكارم الاخلاق (بصوت موسى الاسدي):-
1-دعاء مكارم الاخلاق



*انتهينا من دعاء مكارم الاخلاق
*

الاربعون:دعاء عرفة (بصوت ميثم كاظم):-
1-دعاء عرفة


*انتهينا من دعاء عرفة
*
الحادي والاربعون:دعاء كميل:-
دعاء كميل (بصوت الشيخ حسين الاكرف)

2-دعاء كميل (بصوت الملا باسم الكربلائي)


*انتهينا من دعاء كميل*

الثاني والاربعون:دعاء يا مفزعي (بصوت الملا باسم الكربلائي):-
1-دعاء يا مفزعي

*انتهينا من دعاء يا مفزعي
*
الثالث والاربعون:دعاء يا عدتي (بصوت الملا باسم الكربلائي):-
1-دعاء يا عدتي

*انتهينا من دعاء يا عدتي 
*
الرابع والاربعون:دعاء يستشير (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي):-
1-دعاء يستشير 

*انتهينا من دعاء يستشير* 

الخامس والاربعون:ادعية آخرى مختلفة:-
1-دعاء التضرع في طلب المغفرة (بصوت حسين الكراف)

2-اعمال ليلة النصف من شعبان (بصوت ميثم كاظم)

3-دعاء القاموس (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

4-الدعاء القدسي (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

5-دعاء شريف في صلاة الوتر (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

6-دعاء ناد علياً (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

7-دعاء الامام علي (ع) (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

8-دعاء الامام الكاظم (ع) (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

9-دعاء الامام السجاد (ع) (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

10-دعاء من تهيأ او تعبأ (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

11-الصلوات الشعبانية (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

12-دعاء جبرئيل (ع) (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)


13-دعاء اني امسيت لك عبداً داخرا (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

14-دعاء الشاب المأخوذ بذنبه (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

15-دعاء الشهادة (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

16-دعاء آخر علمه جبرئيل (ع) للنبي (ص) (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

17-دعاء علمته الزهراء(ع) الى سلمان (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

18-دعاء لمولانا علي ابن الحسين (ع) (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي) 

19-دعاء من السيدة فاطمة الزهراء (ع) (بصوت السيد وليد المزيدي)

20-دعاء السحر الصغير (بصوت حسين غريب)

21-دعاء العافية (بصوت انصاريان)

22-دعاء الامام الحسين (ع) في يوم عرغة (بصوت آخر)

23-دعاء امين الله (بصوت آخر)

24-دعاء اهل القبور (بصوت آخر)

25-الهي بالميامين (بصوت آباذر الحلواجي)

26-دعاء الطائر الرومي (بصوت آباذر الحلواجي)

27-دعاء المعراج (بصوت آباذر الحلواجي)

28-دعاء الامان (بصوت آباذر الحلواجي)

29-دعاء اهل البيت المعمور (بصوت علي سلمان)

30-دعاء الاعتقاد (بصوت آباذر الحلواجي)


>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<

للامانة منقول >> كل الشكر من قام بهذا العمل والله يرحم والديه

تمنياتي لجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## حــــايــرة

مشكور اخوي على المجهود الرائع
يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي على التقل 
ورحم الله والديك والدي صاحب الفكرة 
مشكورين وماقصرتوا

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين ومرحومين الوالدين
تواجد ماننحرم منه يارب
والله يعطيكم الف عافية
دمتم بحفظ الباري

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

مشكور اخوي الناري على الادعيه وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ربي يعطيك العافيه على الأدعيه ..*


*ماقصرت ..*


*موفق لكل خير* 


*الف شكر*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين على التواجد
يعطيكم ربي الف عافية
ولا تحرمنا من هطلة
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## ام البنين

مشكور اخوي على المجهود الرائع
يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة خيتي على المرور
تواجد ماننحرم منه يارب
والله يعطيك الف عافية
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## همسة ألم

مشكور أخوي الناري على جهود الرائعه 
عسى الله ماننحرم منك 

[IMG]http://img139.**************/img139/6517/05122ze.gif[/IMG]

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة اختي على المرور الرائع
منورة بوجودك يعطيك الف عافية
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------

